# Yay for the 90s!



## Talierin (Jan 7, 2006)

I remember so much of this it's not even funny.....
-----------------------

You know you're a 90's kid if...


You've ever ended a sentence with the word "PSYCHE!"

You can sing the rap to "The Fresh Prince Of Bel Air"

You've worn skorts and felt stylish

You yearned to be part of the Baby-Sitters club

You use to love playing with your MY Little Pet Shop

You know that "WOAH" comes from Joey from "Blossom" and that "How Rude!" comes from Stephanie from "Full House"

You remember when it was actually worth getting up early
on a Saturday to watch cartoons.

You wore a ponytail on the side of your head and had fluffed bangs

You got super excited when it was Oregon Trail day in computer class at school.

You wanted to change your name to "JEM" in kindergarten

You remember reading "Goosebumps"

You know the profound meaning of "Wax on, wax off"

You have pondered why Smurfette was the only female smurf.

You took plastic cartoon lunch boxes to school.

You remember the craze then the banning of slap bracelets and slam books.

You still get the urge to say "NOT" after (almost) every sentence...Not...

You knew that Kimberly, the pink ranger, and Tommy, the green Ranger were meant to be together.

You remember "I've fallen and I can't get up"

You remember going to the skating rink before there were inline skates

You ever got injured on a Slip 'n' Slide

You wore socks over leggings scrunched down

" Miss Mary Mack, Mack, Mack, all dressed in black, black, black, with silver buttons, buttons, buttons, all down her back, back, back" SHE ASKED HER MOTHER MOTHER MOTHER FOR FIFTY CENTS CENTS CENTS TO SEE THE ELEPHANTS ELEPHANTS ELEPHANTS JUMP OVER THE FENCE THE FENCE THE FENCE"
he jumped so high high high he touched the sky sky sky and he didnt come back back back til the forth of july ly ly he jumped so low ow ow he stumbed he's toe oe oe and thats the end end end of the elephants show ow ow

You remember boom boxes vs. cd players

You knew what it meant to say "Care Bear Stare"

You remember Alf, the little brown alien from Melmac and Vicki the Robot from "MY Little Wonder"

You remember New Kids on The Block when they were cool

You knew all the characters names and their life stories on "Saved By The Bell"

You played and or collected "Pogs"

You used to pretend to be a MIGHTY MORPHIN Power Ranger and you owned a Skip It

You had at least one GigaPet or Nano and brought it everywhere

You watched the original Care Bears, My Little Pony, and Ninja Turtles

All your school supplies were "Lisa Frank" brand.(pencils.notebooks.binders.etc.)

You used to wear those stick on earings, not only on your ears, but at the corners of your eyes.

You remember a time before the WB.

You've gotten creeped out by "Are You Afraid of the Dark?"

You thought it would be so cool to be Alex Mack.

You know the Macarena by heart.. LOL

" Talk to the hand" ... enough said

You thought Brain woud finally take over the world

Carmen Sandiego and Bill Nye the Science Guy were the coolest after school TV shows

You would play for hours in the neighborhood reinacting Fern Gully with all the kids on your bikes.

You had secret crushes on all the kids in The Sandlot, and can still name them all by nickname


----------



## Ingwë (Jan 7, 2006)

That are the 90s for you, but it is different for me and for Bulgaria...

I remember watching watching the problems in my country at the beginning of the 90s on TV

I remember the President elections in 1996 (I was 6 then). I was with my mom at the 'dark room' and I asked her to vote for our King. So she voted for him... Hehehe  That was funny

I remember the cold winter of Jan Videnov... I remember many people near the House of Parliament, they wanted to kill our leaders... And when the Socialists refused to create a new government all Bulgarians were happy. They were dancing and embracing each other. Then the new President create government until the new elections. It was horrible. All the wheat was exported and we didn't have bread. I love bread! Then Stefan Sofianski (Prime-minister) bought wheat from Poland and The United States! Ah, it was so dramatic...

After 4 months we had new, strong goverment! 

These are the thing I will never forget. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

However, I have good memories. 
THe music of the 90s. Take That! I still like them. 
An animation: Beast Wars 
The summer of 1997 with my father at his restaurant. I didn't see him often at home.. He was too busy

Well, that is all I remember


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 7, 2006)

I remember lots of those, Tal!


----------



## Hammersmith (Jan 7, 2006)

I still have all of the Series 3 pogs and a goodly collection of Series 1's. Plus several unopened packets of Series 1's. I wonder what they're worth now?

Lots of those seem to be female and American oriented, but I recall a great many of the rest.

*Waxes nostalgic*


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 7, 2006)

You can sing the rap to "The Fresh Prince Of Bel Air"

You know that "WOAH" comes from Joey from "Blossom" and that "How Rude!" comes from Stephanie from "Full House" 

You remember when it was actually worth getting up early
on a Saturday to watch cartoons. [Only in the 80s however.]

You remember reading "Goosebumps"

You have pondered why Smurfette was the only female smurf. [This was 80s for me. Smurfs was my favorite cartoon.]

You knew that Kimberly, the pink ranger, and Tommy, the green Ranger were meant to be together. [I only watched it a few times because my brothers did. The skinny green one with long brown ponytail, I think was "Tommy"... was cute I thought.... Here he is! ]

You remember "I've fallen and I can't get up"

You ever got injured on a Slip 'n' Slide [Those were so fun back then! Never was injured though. I once got one called The Hot-dogger or something like that and there was a mustard bottle as the sprinkler for it. My cousin had crocodile Mile... _you run, you slide, you hit the bump and take a dive_, or _"Me, my smile, and my Crocodile Mile_.]


You remember Alf, the little brown alien from Melmac and Vicki the Robot from "MY Little Wonder" [Only remember Alf. I love him when I was around 9 years old... used to have a stuffed animal of him. I also had the talking Pee Wee Herman.]

You remember New Kids on The Block when they were cool


You watched the original Care Bears, My Little Pony, and Ninja Turtles [Only Ninja Turtles.]

You remember a time before the WB.

You've gotten creeped out by "Are You Afraid of the Dark?" [Watched a couple, though not freaked out. My favourite was the halloween mask that wouldn't come off.]


Carmen Sandiego and Bill Nye the Science Guy were the coolest after school TV shows [Though I was in high School... Bill Nye was cool! never watched the other.]


You had secret crushes on all the kids in The Sandlot, and can still name them all by nickname[Good movie, but no crushes.]


----------



## Celebthôl (Jan 7, 2006)

Other than the ones that are American only, or are only for girls, i know everysingle one of them (or did then etc)!!!

" Talk to the hand" ... enough said

Now its all about:

"Talk to the elbow 'cuz the hands on vacation"


----------



## Saucy (Jan 8, 2006)

Yhe some of that stuff never hit Canada i dont think.

but most of it i can recall. 

i watched full House the other day actually.


i think they forgot to mention the spice girls.


----------



## Hammersmith (Jan 8, 2006)

Saucy said:


> i think they forgot to mention the spice girls.


There's a very good reason for that!


----------

